# Hawks



## Praying_Mantis24 (Sep 6, 2009)

hey all a friend of mine recently done a day of Falconry,and now has me down to do a day aswell, he's looking to get himself a hawk any ideas how to go about it???


----------



## miss_ferret (Feb 4, 2010)

very carefully and with a hell of a lot of research. tell him to look into finding himself a mentor (an EXPERIENCED falconer) in his area who will teach him the ropes, have a look into the LANTRA award (Falconry Training Courses - Lantra Awards UK) and to consider doing some volutenry work at a bird of prey centre.

most importantly make sure he realises that BOP care and training is nowhere near as easy as experience days make it look : victory:

he may also want to consider joining this forum: Falconry Forum (though tell him to bear in mind that they dont mince there words on there)


----------



## Praying_Mantis24 (Sep 6, 2009)

Thanks for the reply miss ferret the guy who he done the walk with said that he will take him on for a bit and teach him what he can, i told him that theres a lot of work in it, he seems to think that its all fun and games i send him to that forum and see how he gets on, i've always wanted to get involed myself but never had the time


----------



## miss_ferret (Feb 4, 2010)

no problem : victory: if the guy at the centre is anything like the ones iv met the first thing they'l have him doing is food prep and thats usually enough to put anybody off :lol2: dont get me wrong BOPs are fantastic animals to own but way too many people are buying them on a whim with no prior knowledge, and the only things suffering are the birds. hence my fire and brimstone speech :whistling2::lol2:


----------



## Praying_Mantis24 (Sep 6, 2009)

ha i admire your firey speech ha ha sounds like you have some knowledge with them so any advice is welcome


----------



## miss_ferret (Feb 4, 2010)

have a look for LoveForLizards, shes our resident hawk girl (im more owls and falcons) in fact her 'bird of prey thread' senses are prob going off as we speak.... :lol2: i know the care/training basics but (if i remember rightly) she hunts hers so obviously knows the more detailed training stuff : victory:


----------



## Praying_Mantis24 (Sep 6, 2009)

Ah cool thanks alot for your help i'll let you know how things go!


----------



## LoveForLizards (Apr 20, 2008)

miss_ferret said:


> have a look for LoveForLizards, shes our resident hawk girl (im more owls and falcons) in fact her 'bird of prey thread' senses are prob going off as we speak.... :lol2:


BING! :lol2: My senses are a little off though I must say. Somebody just linked me over fb. :lol2:

I'm always happy to answer questions, but you can't beat a few decent books to start off with, then a mentor and course if you wish to take it further. Can only echo what's been said above by miss ferret - experienced falconers and bird of prey centres tend to make it look easy, with so much going on behind the scenes.


----------



## SilverSky (Oct 2, 2010)

i work with birds of prey, mainly owls but some harris hawks to, and i can back up what everyones been saying, it takes a lot more work to get the birds to where they are than what people see on experience days :2thumb:


----------



## Praying_Mantis24 (Sep 6, 2009)

yeah he seems willing to put in the work so we'll see how he gets on....might get into it myself


----------

